# rear end drifting, jon boat rudder?



## BPsting23 (Aug 2, 2012)

So I purchased a 12' sea nymph that I'll be fixing up over the next year. I currently have a bow mount trolling motor on it, and I cannot keep the back end from drifting all over the place. I ran power through the floor so I can balance the weight better by keeping the batteries in the back, but this hasn't helped. A little googling has told me that installing a rudder is the most popular solution to this problem. However, Im having trouble coming up with a plan for building one. The main catch is that I want it to be removeable, and have looked into using a transom mount trolling motor bracket, and maybe an old aluminum paddle in it or something similar to that. But these brackets can cost upwards of $50 new, and craigslist hasn't produced any old trolling motors for less than $50 in my area recently. If anyone has built a rudder, or found a cheap alternative, please help. Pictures are greatly appreciated. 


BP


----------



## Butthead (Aug 2, 2012)

If you want to take the cheap/easy road, get a wood paddle and an 8"-12" piece of 2x4. Slightly shave flat the side of the paddle handle so you can screw it into the middle of the long flat side of the 2x4. Use C-clamps to hold it to the transom. Should look something like this. 



The water pressure at trolling speeds is low enough that it should stay on easily, but even if you did hit something, it'll float since it's made out of wood. You could always screw a line into it and tie it to the handle. All together this project should cost you less than $15 even if you had to buy the paddle new. If you wanted to actually be able to turn the handle from side to side you could use a door hinge instead of screwing the paddle directly into the wood.


----------



## BPsting23 (Aug 3, 2012)

Good idea, gonna give it a shot this weekend.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## bgeddes (Aug 3, 2012)

I have quite a lot of experience with rudders as a sailboat owner. A rudder that can flip up, held down with a bungie or the like, is awfully nice for 'unexpected underwater contacts'.


----------



## nlester (Aug 4, 2012)

I have found several designs using an Internet search. I haven't built one yet but plan to do it in the future. It is a common problem.

If I leave my 2 hp motor in the water on the stern, my boat does a good job of tracking with the trolling motot on the front. When I go out without my outboard, I put up with the boat doing a sort of crab walk. I had not thought about a rudder until one day I was in water so shallow that I had to lift the outboard and the boat did not track correctly.

If I build a rudder, it will not be for steering but and be fixed act like a keel board on the transom. It will clamp on like a trolling motor, will not have to be very big and will be able to be raised or kicked up as neede but really, all it need to do is be a fixed board that sticks down in the water on the transom. Dragging a minnow bucket from the stern even helps the boat to track correctly.


----------



## trypman1 (Nov 5, 2014)

There is a company in Mississippi that is coming out with a rudder for Jon boats, It is called gostraightrudders.com. The product is a well made rudder with everything you need for a quick hook up for your boat. It will fit any boat with a smooth finish, Aluminum or fiberglass. There is also a optional part for rough finishes. I had the chance to test one up here in Tn. The rudder worked flawlessly and has been used for months without any problems. I will let you know when this item is on the market. 

Trypman1


----------



## richg99 (Nov 5, 2014)

I've made a couple of rudders for kayaks out of WalMart cutting boards. $7.00 to $12.00 you can buy pretty much any size you need.

I added a weight by screwing a flattened fishing weight onto the bottom of the cutting board.

It is pretty easy to make it a kick up rudder by fastening the top of the cutting board to a piece of PVC. Rich


----------



## Kismet (Nov 5, 2014)

Might try just using a broken trolling motor for your clamp and steering arm, and affix one of the boards mentioned to that. Made to be taken off easily, and slides up and down.

Good luck, be safe.


----------



## Charger25 (Nov 6, 2014)

I built one awhile back out of aluminum and used a small C-clamp to hold it on. It had a lanyard to it and the c-clamp in case it was knocked off. I'm out of town on business , when I get back I'll post up a pic or two to give some ideas.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 6, 2014)

Here you go. Simple kick up rudder that can be fixed straight....or add a tiller to turn it.

Made out of a Wal Mart cutting board and some PVC.
regards, richg99


----------



## ggoldy (Nov 6, 2014)

Rich, a pic from a different angle please, and is that 1" with 11/4' as a sleeve? How is it attached to your transom?


----------



## richg99 (Nov 6, 2014)

Gary...I'll have to get another picture tomorrow.

I believe the smaller part is 3\4 inch PVC. It slides in 1 inch PVC. That rudder is screwed onto a 1\4 and then screwed onto my plastic crate which is bungeed to my Mini X kayak.

I primarily use it as a skeg when paddling, and then utilize it again when I drift a shoreline slowly.

What part of the pix isn't clear? The picture shows the rudder twisted sideways. That was necessary to get into my storage area.
richg99


----------



## ggoldy (Nov 7, 2014)

Rich, I'm sorry. I knew you said kayak, but I was thinking jon boat. I'll call that a senior moment  Before I design, and buy a custom aluminium rudder from the vendor here( I really like what the guy does, and I'm sorry, I don't remember his name), I wanted to see if a rudder would even help me row in the wind. I can beat the tide, but not the wind. The OP'er wanted something to clamp on rather than bolt on. That's what I wanted to see. I have no holes through my jon....yet. Wanted to keep it that way.
Thanks


----------



## ggoldy (Nov 7, 2014)

"Fish'on Fabrications". I think that's the guy.


----------



## Jim (Nov 7, 2014)

Hi,
I had Bassyboy1 (FishOnFabrications) make me one for my plastic boat. It came out awesome and fairly inexpensive.

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=31568&hilit=rudder


----------



## richg99 (Nov 7, 2014)

Well, I fully agree that you should try before you buy.

If it were me, I'd just cut a piece of plywood (or cutting board)....screw it onto a 2 x 2...nail/screw another 2 * 2 crossways...and clamp it onto the stern.

That way, your temporary "Skeg" will give you an idea what to expect. It won't be strong...it won't last too long..but you will have your answer.

Let us know what happens. richg99


----------



## richg99 (Nov 7, 2014)

Just looked at the thread showing Bassboy's fab work in aluminum. Beautiful work.

richg99


----------



## ggoldy (Nov 7, 2014)

YES! That's the thread I was looking for. Thank you, Jim.


----------



## Charger25 (Nov 8, 2014)

Heres what I did Aluminum plate and angle painted primer brown. there's a 2ft peice of para cord tied to it and the c-clamp in case it gets knocked off. works great on those windy days in keeping the boat tracking straight


----------



## richg99 (Nov 8, 2014)

Perfect for "proof of concept".

Well done. richg99


----------



## ggoldy (Nov 8, 2014)

Charger, can I assume there's about 36 sq inches(6x6) of rudder surface area below the bottom of the boat? That's enough to make a difference?


----------



## Charger25 (Nov 9, 2014)

Actually its a bit more, I had forgotten how much till I went out and measured it. First pics were on the 12 ft, these are on the 14 ft. I made it several years ago, it kept the boat tracking straight in 15 to 20 mph winds. Like whats been said you can make one out of almost anything, just depends on how long you want it to last. :LOL2:


----------

